# 2001 stock Cat 500 largest tire ?



## smittymv

A friend has a stock 2001 AC 500 straight axle bike. I was trying to find out the largest tire that works on it to increase the ground clearance on the rear with out to much mods to clutch or suspension. if any one has any ideas they would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## Polaris425

Well Im pretty sure 27's & 28's will fit on there w/ no problems fitment wise, as far as not having to make any power mods, Im not sure. Is this the old school 500 that was automatic? I thought they were all IRS??


----------



## HondaGuy

I know a guy that has a 2000 straight axle Cat 500M, hes running EDLs and can spin them with no problems. Thats about the most help I can provide though lol, his is the only SRA Cat that I've ever seen. I also didn't know they existed till he bought it. He said it does have the Zuki Vinson 500 motor so all the motor and transmission gearing mods for the newer 500s should work in it also, not sure if the diff gearing will swap though.


----------



## smittymv

No its not auto it has foot shifter they went auto the next year i guess as well as to irs. thanks for the tire size info though hope we can get it up a little higher


----------



## catriderjr

i have a 2002 500m but with the IRS and I'm running 26 gators with no problems


----------

